# EXPO 2015 / You're all welcome to join!



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Expo 2015 Italian Cities & Region Partner's​93349123​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Expo 2015, the place to be


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Join me on a journey inside the Italian Pavilion​




On the special occasion of the presentation of our project at the Triennale in Milan, we want to give you a preview of the Italy Pavilion. In step with the informal and friendly atmosphere of the Italy Pavilion, let me take your hand and guide you through what will be “our home”. Just imagine the size – 315 by 35 meters. It is as long as 3 football pitches and as wide as a main street in a large city. Large, wide, teeming with solids and voids, little squares and terraces – it’s a sort of refashioned replica of our urban centres. In such a large space filled with stories and memories a guide is needed – a Virgil of sorts – who will accompany and lead you through the wide-ranging offer of our Pavilion at Expo 2015. We thought of the Gran Tour – the traditional trip of Europe undertaken in the past by members of the upper-class –, the purest form of literature, to tell you what, in our opinion, is a real novel, or maybe a blockbuster film. However, we made the Grand Tour contemporary.

First of all, we turned it into a majestic but sleek architectural structure – a structure that is also smart, because it can communicate with smartphones and tablets and guide visitors along the way to the discovery of the Italian treasures. It runs along the north-south street with speed and dynamism (yes, it is a still structure, but I can assure you that it looks alive). One moment it floats in the air, then it digs into the ground, goes into Palazzo Italia and dips into the water of Lake Arena. In the next months I’m going to tell you how we conceived and planned it (it doesn’t originate from a pencil but from a dance).

The exhibition spaces represent a cycle, the life cycle of food and food production. Diet, food and nutrition are in the South-West; the agro-food chain is in the South-East. On the North-West lands, regions and opposite to it, there is a space dedicated to bread, wine, oil and other important Mediterranean foods. Then you can see little squares and spaces dedicated to famous Italian brands, which will be shown during our breathtaking journey full of oversized and luminescent structures, fascinating space-age stories, which will make the Pavilion a boundless virtual space.

I love producing wonder. Wonder is a pure and primitive reaction. It’s much more than simple euphoria. It revives our inner child, driven by instincts and emotions. In my job I feel like a “wonder maker”, and as such I wanted to make the Pavilion and its visitors see that wonder through memories, stories and footage. We want to leave a mark without being shallow and we want to give everyone the opportunity to decide how far to go, even if we push them to go further every time, to take the next step. Let’s go back to our journey. We are at the end of the main street and we can see the Tree of Life in front of us – it couldn’t be otherwise since it is 35 meters tall! But before that, let’s take a look inside Palazzo Italia.



































Palazzo Italia is a four-storey building, with a bookshop, a restaurant on the last floor and a “vertical” exhibition path – The Home of the Italian Identity.

















Our job wasn’t a piece of cake. We wanted to show the stunning Italian diversity (our real wealth) by displaying the uniqueness of each Region and land, although we tried to combine all the different traits to give the visitor a harmonious picture. During our journey with Bonomi and De Rita, we collected all the present things in order to create new connections between them in the future. The new connections are our potentials. Our potentials are the vital energy of the breeding-ground, the driving force of our country. These potentials can be divided into four groups, all contributing to some extent to the issue “Feeding the Planet, Energy for Life”.

Know-how – stories of extraordinary women and men who help the land grow fertile by loving it and respecting it.
Beauty – it is a wonderful journey into the most secret sides of the Italian landscapes and architecture.
Future – it is a gorgeous Italian garden where every Region will sow a seed – every seed representing a story – in order to turn Palazzo Italia into the garden of Italian biodiversity.
Limits – when obstacles and difficulties turn into a drive to creativity and inventiveness.

These are our answers to the Expo 2015 issues. When you enter Palazzo Italia, the first contact you have with “the seeds of our breeding-ground” is art. It is a unique and innovative mixture of contemporary and ancient art. On your side you will find a feast of codes and styles, languages and emotions: the markets. Markets are a perfect and amusing tool to forge the food-man-land alliance and they are bound so strongly to my life experience that I’m going to dedicate an entire article in this magazine to them.

Then some challenges will follow, such as The Mediterranean without Italy, the sensorial paths In blind sight, high standards of catering and design. It is a rich and fascinating exhibition path which will leave some open questions and give some answers. Outside Palazzo Italia you can see the Grand Tour again, now dipping into Lake Arena. In the middle of the lake there is our most meaningful symbol: The Tree of Life.

The Tree was originally an Italian icon but has now become an international icon for many cultures and throughout cinema. It’s the final stage of our allegory. The Tree bears the fruit of our breeding-ground, lifts it up in its foliage and spread it to the whole world as a symbol of dialogue and sharing. The Tree is also an interactive show, made of music, lights, colours and key-words, and is therefore always in transition. There is so much more I want to tell you, starting with the corners of Lake Arena, which are dedicated to schools, to sustainability and innovation projects, to women, but there’s still time for that.


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Made of Italians​*ENGLISH*





*FRENCH*





*SPANISH*


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Italian Regions to play key role at Italy Pavilion and Expo​






These months are crucial for the Italian regions, which are working hard on their presentations for the 2015 Expo. The regions have three goals:
1) representing the local economies at the Italy Pavilion’s permanent exhibition;
2) making good use of their spaces in other Expo areas, particularly the so-called Cardo, or Cardinal Axis, and the “Fuori Expo” set to involve the whole city of Milan;
3) arranging programs for their local economies, and drawing a portion of the Expo 2015 foreign visitors.

Italy’s local economies and the Italy Pavilion cannot but affect each other. The regions’ contribution to the Italy Pavilion permanent exhibition has taken off and is based on Marco Balich's three conceptual guidelines, which stem fromthe ideas we collected in the regional seminars we conducted late last year. These ideas are:

*The Power of Beauty*. A selection of our best natural and man-made landscapes.
*The Power of Limits*. Expo 2015 will be a break in the tradition of Expos, which in the 20th century used to be these amazing events celebrating the power of boundless development. The contents and themes of Expo 2015 concern how we should limit growth and start thinking of a new development model. “The Power of Limits” equals to sophisticated projects that range from green chemistry to the production of homemade beer.
*The Power of Know-how*. The depiction of local realities should not automatically overlap with our traditional heritage; it should go beyond it.

In order to drive these powers and imbue them with sense and direction, the regions should leave aside the same old images of landscapes, societies and local communities for a moment. Boasting innovation is essential. “Feeding the planet” means questioning the evolution of our development. We should tell how this evolution is happening in local economies and focus on Italy's success, which lies in the pride and hope of the real protagonists of local economies.

The regions are going to have spaces dedicated to them at the Italy Pavilion permanent exhibition, but they are alsofiguring out a way to project themselves in other spaces at the Expo and at the “Fuori Expo”. Many regions are focussing strictly on agricultural themes that revolve around food production; but what has really redefined local realities is nutrition and the bond between humans and nature. In order for local economies to give a proper depiction of themselves, they should collaborate and exchange experiences with the industries. Instead of working separately, the regions should try to figure out what links them and regroup as larger areas: the Alps, Central Italy, the Apennine Mountains, the coastal areas and all the other areas that drive our country's production. Coalition between local economies is necessary in order for all of this to work – not only because it makes projects happen, but also because it will end up being Expo's legacy of relational assets.​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

More art like La Vucciria by Renato Guttuso at the Italy Pavilion​






Expo 2015 organization has decided to showcase Italy’s massive historical and artistic heritage by exhibiting some of the most outstanding icons of Italy’s art tradition. First in line is Renato Guttuso’s Vucciria. The massive oil on canvas, is an absolute masterpiece by Guttuso (Bagheria 1911-Rome 1987), one of the greatest interpreters of 20th-century Italian art. In the Vucciria, painted in 1974, Guttuso gives us a vivid, rich and colourful portrayal of the lively historic town market. His painting is a perfect rendition of lively and bristling market, thanks to a sheer explosion of vehement lights and colours – the reds of the meat and tomatoes, the greens of the vegetables, the yellows of the cheese and lemons, the shades of orange of the fruit, the pink of the swordfish and cold cuts, and the silvery tones of the fish. The luxuriance of goods for sale at the market – on the right there is a quartered half-ox hanging from a hook together with a rabbit, which is a clear hint at the original idea of the Vucciria – is the pulsing heart of the painting. It is like an oversize still life, which takes up most of the space in the painting, creating a sort of horror vacui.
​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

United Nation Zero Hunger Challenge Itinerary Expo Milan 2015 - Chinese

98119438​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

United Nation Zero Hunger Challenge Itinerary Expo Milan 2015 - English

94971586​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

United Nation Zero Hunger Challenge Itinerary Expo Milan 2015 - French

97215559​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

United Nation Zero Hunger Challenge Itinerary Expo Milan 2015 - Italian

95730150​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

United Nation Zero Hunger Challenge Itinerary Expo Milan 2015 - Russian

98119437​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

United Nation Zero Hunger Challenge Itinerary Expo Milan 2015 - Spanish

97211454​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

Fashion, Design, Science, Live Music... : more than 15,000 events in Milan
For the first time in World Expo history, the entire host city will be involved​






The *Universal Exhibition of Milan 2015* has already achieved some records as the highest number of national pavilions, as well as having created for the first time the clusters, where different participating countries linked by a common factor, will be reunited in thematic pavilions. But surely Expo 2015 will be remembered over the world, because for the first time in the history of World Expo, the Milanese edition will be bring out from its site (ie where there are pavilions & co.). The entire Italian city will be involved during the 6 months event (May 1 / October 31).

Live music with great artists, lectures on the global economic-social challenges (but not only), high fashion shows, great design, art exhibitions, theater, sports, quality wine/food tasting, science, agriculture and children: it's a true open palimpsest, still under construction. Tons of things to do and see. Expo's organizators are already drawing maps of the places where tourists will find all of this. It's a project, called OutExpo, where public and private merge their energies, and on which the City Government is focusing a lot. 

Mayor of Milan, Giuliano Pisapia, said: "Expo 2015 will not live only on its site, but will live in the city, from the historic center to all more exclusive districts". From the special season of the Teatro La Scala to the Piccolo Teatro, from the very special editions of the Book Festival City, Piano City and Music Festival and the exhibitions at the Royal Palace, Sforza Castle or other museums, to the concerts in Piazza Duomo, in the shadow of the cathedral. The six-month Expo will be inaugurated in the city by a special art installation. In October 2015 a novelty: "A Water Festival that will combine science, culture and performing arts."​


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

According to official figures, more than 5 million tickets have been sold. A million just in China! 
It's possible to buy tickets in advance or in the City of Milan. Expo 2015 will run from 1st May to October 31. Join the event, we want you!


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

The Expo Milano 2015 Official App: Here’s a new opportunity for everyone to take part in the biggest event on diet and nutrition ever organized. Even on the move.

See daily updates, read news , discover and share Expo Milano 2015 events , but also select and purchase tickets . With the new Expo App, all this is possible and at your fingertips.

Images, suggestions, ideas about the world of Expo Milano 2015 are now accessible by anyone with a smartphone. The Official App of Expo Milano 2015 keeps you informed about events related to the themes of the Universal Exposition such as concerts, tastings, festivals and activities for children; it gives you a chance to explore the map of the Expostition Site and get a preview of the physical space that will host this Event, allowing you to explore the thematic content through galleries of images of the Pavilions . You will be just one step away from an experience to be lived only from May 1, 2015.

The Expo Milano 2015 Official App is available free on *Google Play* smartphone and at the *Apple Store*!








From Monday, September 15, *ticket sales* will be open and available for everyone. Buying your ticket before the event is easy and convenient, with a discount of up to 20% for each type of visitor.

Besides making purchases online on our website and on the Expo Milano 2015 Official App – the official app for the event available on Apple Store and Google Play – tickets can also be purchased at Expo Gate. And other sales channels will open soon: tickets will be available at the Triennale di Milano, at local branches of Intesa Sanpaolo, the Banking Partner of Expo Milano 2015, as well as through the online channels of Authorised Resellers. On the portal dedicated to tickets sales you can find out how to plan your visit. Prior to May 1, 2015, the maximum cost of a standard ticket is 32 euro. Children up to four years of age and carers for people with disabilities are entitled to a free ticket. The average ticket price will be 22 euro.

Expo Milano 2015 offers several options for every type of visitor, length of visit (a ticket for several days is cheaper than one for just a day) and day (if you buy an open or fixed date ticket). Among the many possibilities there are special packages dedicated to families with children, reduced tickets for visitors over 65, discounts for group visits and special prices for schools. To see all the options go to the Ticketing Website and get the most out of your visit.​


----------

